# Am I hot?



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

I really want to know this, I know it's a very weird question, but I really want to know this...
And please, only ladies reply, so no guy stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I want to know if I'm hot, if women are generally attracted to me.
I know it's a big matter of taste, but I know there are certain standard who people like.
This is me btw:


----------



## Ducky (Sep 10, 2008)

im not a female.. But I like it.
You seem like a friendly person.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 10, 2008)

Erm. You're asking for ladies to reply, on a geek board, where there are... 6 women (regular) attendees? Good luck, sir. Good luck.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I know, but I didn't know where to ask it else...


----------



## WildWon (Sep 10, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, but I didn't know where to ask it else...



Hmm... if only there were some place on the interwebs to find out if you are *hot or not*.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, you are alright looking, i don't dig german guys though.


----------



## Mazor (Sep 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> yeah, you are alright looking, i don't dig german guys though.


Lrn2flags.


----------



## Urza (Sep 10, 2008)

If you hover over the flag it will tell you the name.


----------



## Searinox (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm bisexual, so my opinion should count.

Now let's see... 36.4°C. Nope, you're not hot.


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 10, 2008)

www.hotornot.com


----------



## Maktub (Sep 10, 2008)

Ask about it at 4chan.org. They'll tell you straight away (I'd hit it means "hot").


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 10, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, but I didn't know where to ask it else...



Ask here if you can live with the truth.
http://www.eharmony.ca/singles/servlet/reg...9&WT.srch=1


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 10, 2008)

Commenting on the status of another mans sexiness, not my thing.

Will you blend? That is the question!


----------



## amptor (Sep 10, 2008)

LMAO u aren't a chix so u aren't hawt.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 10, 2008)

IMHO, No.


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> LMAO u aren't a chix so u aren't hawt.


QFT


----------



## Banger (Sep 10, 2008)

Id hit it with a shovel if that counts


----------



## Prime (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd hit it....


....With a 2x4

Only joking


----------



## Digeman (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not gay or anything but i'm secure enough to say if a guy looks good or not, and i'd say you got potential, if you did something with your hair and got a little bit more tanned (dude you're pale xD) you'de be like 7,5-8 out of 10. 

Oh and btw if you think you look good and have a good self confidence you kinda "automatically" look a little bit better, so self confidence has a lot to do with it believe me.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got curls in my hair by nature, so it's very hard to do something else with my hair


----------



## dice (Sep 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> hey wildy
> http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o311/Sa...ntitled-2-1.jpg < hot?
> i'm downloading DQ it look fun
> hey xsmall!
> ...



*wilddennim's female (I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

* *heavily* edited


----------



## amptor (Sep 10, 2008)

wilddenim supposedly is hawt

* attention: the admin is lurking on this thread


----------



## dice (Sep 10, 2008)

ask and you shall recieve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ooh
> mikki
> http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o311/Sa...ntitled-2-1.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Prime (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah wild is a girl.


----------



## dice (Sep 10, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> wilddenim supposedly is hawt
> 
> * attention: the admin is lurking on this thread


he's probably fapping away


----------



## The Worst (Sep 10, 2008)

I declare myself the hottest member of this forum


----------



## amptor (Sep 10, 2008)

just cuz u are hot doesn't mean u will get chicks btw


----------



## dice (Sep 10, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Yeah wild is a girl.


yeah I know, I'm just teasing her


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> just cuz u are hot doesn't mean u will get chicks btw



I know that, I'm not a complete retard


----------



## Prime (Sep 10, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fail at not seeing the teasing


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> ask and you shall recieve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orc (Sep 10, 2008)

I like your hair.


----------



## amptor (Sep 10, 2008)

play uno with wildy and she'll think u are hot


----------



## pasc (Sep 10, 2008)

you look a bit like my uncle, hairwise xD. Thats a good thing btw I guess. I also heard there are ppl who like hair like that.

are those natural ?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> you look a bit like my uncle, hairwise xD. Thats a good thing btw I guess. I also heard there are ppl who like hair like that.
> 
> are those natural ?



Yeah.


----------



## paul3100 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well my 31 year old wife and 12 year old daughter have seen you Satangel and they both say a resounded NO!

When i looked at your mug shot i also thought straight away NOOOOO , please don't take offense to any of my comments as they are not here to offend but give an honest answer from from myself and family.

If its any consolation you look a decent person  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




paul


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

My penis says no...


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2008)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> Well my 31 year old wife and 12 year old daughter have seen you Satangel and they both say a resounded NO!
> 
> When i looked at your mug shot i also thought straight away NOOOOO , please don't take offense to any of my comments as they are not here to offend but give an honest answer from from myself and family.
> 
> ...



Ah, that really hurts me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tnx for the honest answer though.


----------



## paul3100 (Sep 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ah, that really hurts me frown.gif



a gees , now you gone and made me feel bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks aren't everything you know, if your a good person with a good heart and mind girls will still find you attractive but from within which is much better than someone being with you just cause you look " HOT " but have the personality of a vegetable !

Paul


----------



## LTK (Sep 11, 2008)

Straighten your hair into an "emo" style and girls will probably find you hot. Emo girls at least.

The question then, is whether you can live with yourself with such a gay hair style.


----------



## miruki (Sep 11, 2008)

You're more cute than hot in my opinion... but most 16 year old guys are rather cute than hot to me, so, yeah.. XD

But, you've got some really pretty eyes there... and I like curly hair.. :3 

Anyways, you're definitily not ugly, just too young. XD


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2008)

@LIK, no no no no no no
EMO = Gay = bullying in school


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 11, 2008)

ur hot


----------



## JPH (Sep 11, 2008)

I would totally do you.

No homo.


----------



## amptor (Sep 11, 2008)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> Well my 31 year old wife and 12 year old daughter have seen you Satangel and they both say a resounded NO!
> 
> When i looked at your mug shot i also thought straight away NOOOOO , please don't take offense to any of my comments as they are not here to offend but give an honest answer from from myself and family.
> 
> ...



that is mean.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hi jph


----------



## Prophet (Sep 12, 2008)

Seeing as I am not gay, I find it difficult to judge how hot another guy is. However I do have a system that I created just for this type of situation. First, I try to imagine I'm an inmate at a prison and then I like to pretend that the guy in question (Satangel in this case) has just been transferred in. I Then try to estimate how many months it would take me before I grabbed them while they were exiting the communal shower and pulled them behind a stairwell to have my way with.  So, hmm yeah I'd put a little lipstick on you and we'd be set. Yep, you are definitely hot. I don't think you'd make a week before I overpowered you.

Seriously though, you look to be a handsome fellow to me; for whatever that's worth.


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea sure whatever


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Sep 12, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I've got curls in my hair by nature, so it's very hard to do something else with my hair


Learn how to use a flat iron.


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 12, 2008)

I would hit that


----------



## Satangel (Sep 12, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Seeing as I am not gay, I find it difficult to judge how hot another guy is. However I do have a system that I created just for this type of situation. First, I try to imagine I'm an inmate at a prison and then I like to pretend that the guy in question (Satangel in this case) has just been transferred in. I Then try to estimate how many months it would take me before I grabbed them while they were exiting the communal shower and pulled them behind a stairwell to have my way with.  So, hmm yeah I'd put a little lipstick on you and we'd be set. Yep, you are definitely hot. I don't think you'd make a week before I overpowered you.
> 
> Seriously though, you look to be a handsome fellow to me; for whatever that's worth.



That's sick!
I get the logic somewhere, but still, it's sick
SICK


----------



## WildWon (Sep 12, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Seeing as I am not gay, I find it difficult to judge how hot another guy is. However I do have a system that I created just for this type of situation. First, I try to imagine I'm an inmate at a prison and then I like to pretend that the guy in question (Satangel in this case) has just been transferred in. I Then try to estimate how many months it would take me before I grabbed them while they were exiting the communal shower and pulled them behind a stairwell to have my way with.  So, hmm yeah I'd put a little lipstick on you and we'd be set. Yep, you are definitely hot. I don't think you'd make a week before I overpowered you.
> 
> Seriously though, you look to be a handsome fellow to me; for whatever that's worth.



That is the best possible response to this post i could have ever imagined. You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar. And a raper. You sir, are a gentleman, scholar and raper.


----------



## saxamo (Sep 12, 2008)

Yall are stupid. Everyone has their own natural beauty and I can see it in girls AND guys. You're not bad looking, Satangel, but I also see you're pretty young. Don't worry i'm sure as you get older some of your facial features will mature and get shaped. Plus facial hair might do you good. 

-Sax


----------



## imz (Sep 12, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, but I didn't know where to ask it else...



there's a few similar posts to this over on the IMDB, it's not the best place to post but you're likely to find more females there than here


----------

